# iCloud Documents et données et Pages 09



## kangaroos (13 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour alors voila ma question, anciennement j'utilisais iDisk pour centraliser mes documents entre mes mac et je copiais ponctuellement sur pages iphone ce que j'avais besoin.

Désormais avec iCloud Pages iphone est synchro avec le cloud mais à par l'interface web icloud je ne voit pas comment accéder simplement depuis mes mac au documents du cloud à moins de faire un téléchargement des documents, les modifiers et ensuite les réenvoyer sur le cloud.

Quelqu'un a une solution ?


-----------------------------------------------------
Note du modérateur (ici Aliboron) :

Dans ce fil, il est question d&#8217;internet, de réseaux, de nuage. Comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Applications", on déménage vers "Internet et réseau", là où se retrouvent les spécialistes pour en discuter. Et hop !!!

Remarque : ce n'est ni une brimade, ni une punition, c'est juste un peu de rangement...


----------



## katamiaw (14 Octobre 2011)

Je trouve cela très étonnant aussi... peut-etre qu'une nouvelle version de Pages pour Mac va bientôt arriver ? Actuellement iCloud est pas du tout intégré, ce qui est très dommage car cela fait perdre tout l'intêret du Cloud....


----------



## Cédric74 (14 Octobre 2011)

Moi qui croyais que je ne savais pas bien me servir d'Icloud. Je pensais bêtement que quand je modifiais un document dans Pages sur Ipad, il était synchronisé avec celui de mon Mac. Donc, en fait il faut tout envoyer sur le nuage, retélécharger, comme on faisait avant via Itunes.
Il faudrait effectivement intégrer Icloud directement dans l'application.


----------



## stéphane83 (14 Octobre 2011)

Cédric74 a dit:


> Moi qui croyais que je ne savais pas bien me servir d'Icloud. Je pensais bêtement que quand je modifiais un document dans Pages sur Ipad, il était synchronisé avec celui de mon Mac. Donc, en fait il faut tout envoyer sur le nuage, retélécharger, comme on faisait avant via Itunes.
> Il faudrait effectivement intégrer Icloud directement dans l'application.



Quelle applications? Pages ou iTunes?

En fait tu dois aller sur la page web iCloud pour les retrouver c ça?


----------



## Cédric74 (14 Octobre 2011)

stéphane83 a dit:


> Quelle applications? Pages ou iTunes?
> 
> En fait tu dois aller sur la page web iCloud pour les retrouver c ça?


Je crée un document dans Pages sur Ipad. Il se trouve dans Icloud (sur la page web). Il faut le télécharger sur le Mac. Une fois modifié, il faut le recharger sur Icloud (depuis la page web). Et là, il a disparu de Pages Ipad:mouais: ! Mais, il semblerait qu'il réapparaisse.
Bref, je m'attendais pas à toutes ces manips. Je pensais que ça serait plus comme avec Iphoto.


----------



## stéphane83 (14 Octobre 2011)

Cédric74 a dit:


> Je crée un document dans Pages sur Ipad. Il se trouve dans Icloud (sur la page web). Il faut le télécharger sur le Mac. Une fois modifié, il faut le recharger sur Icloud (depuis la page web). Et là, il a disparu de Pages Ipad:mouais: ! Mais, il semblerait qu'il réapparaisse.
> Bref, je m'attendais pas à toutes ces manips. Je pensais que ça serait plus comme avec Iphoto.



Oui, le problème c'est que l'on y accède via le web quoi...
C'est sûr qu'avec un iWork pour mac avec iCloud incorporé c'est mieux...
Attendons


----------



## Cédric74 (14 Octobre 2011)

Ces 5 dernières minutes, j'ai fait un peu de progrès en Pages... Donc quand le document est créé sur Ipad, il apparaît avec une flèche (quand on va dans la liste des documents). En cliquant dessus, ça l'envoie direct dans Icloud où il peut être téléchargé sur le Mac. Donc, la gestion Pages Ipad - Icloud est pas mal, c'est sur le Mac que c'est plus problématique.
Au passage, j'ai activé Iwork mais c'est une autre histoire.


----------



## ninours (14 Octobre 2011)

Cédric74 a dit:


> Moi qui croyais que je ne savais pas bien me servir d'Icloud. Je pensais bêtement que quand je modifiais un document dans Pages sur Ipad, il était synchronisé avec celui de mon Mac. Donc, en fait il faut tout envoyer sur le nuage, retélécharger, comme on faisait avant via Itunes.
> Il faudrait effectivement intégrer Icloud directement dans l'application.


Je crois qu'Icloud n'est pas trés clair, les usagers ne comprennent pas tous à quoi ça sert...
J'ai posté ceci ce matin et personne ne répond car personne ne comprend Icloud
http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-reseau/icloud-ou-sont-les-5go-874182.html

C'est quoi ce truc inutile ? lisez le poste et vous comprendrez a quoi ca sert ....


----------



## madaniso (15 Octobre 2011)

ça me rassure aussi de ne pas être seul. Je comptais sur ces 5 Go pour stocker mes cours que je pourrais mettre à jour directement, mais au final on ne peut rien faire depuis un mac. Je suis déçu, ça fait un moment que j'attendais ça...

Il me reste toujours une solution pour mes notes si une mise à jour n'est pas bientôt apportée... 
https://docs.google.com


----------



## katamiaw (15 Octobre 2011)

C'est surement qu'une histoire de jours (espérons pas de mois...) avant que iCloud ne soit totalement intégré sur les 3 applis Apples qui nous interressent ici (Keynotes, Pages, Numbers), mais c'est quand même bien désagréable d'attendre autant d'iCloud et de se retrouver avec un outil pas vraiment plus pratique qu'un autre...

Dommage.


----------



## ninours (17 Octobre 2011)

katamiaw a dit:


> C'est surement qu'une histoire de jours (espérons pas de mois...) avant que iCloud ne soit totalement intégré sur les 3 applis Apples qui nous interressent ici (Keynotes, Pages, Numbers), mais c'est quand même bien désagréable d'attendre autant d'iCloud et de se retrouver avec un outil pas vraiment plus pratique qu'un autre...
> 
> Dommage.


C'est clair que ca sert a rien, quand j'entends qu'Icloud est le concurrent direct de Dropbox, je me dis que certains n'ont pas tout compris ....
D'autant que la synchro automatique par wifi est vraiment inutile.
Imaginons les 2 sénari suivant:

Avant : j'arrive chez moi avec mon ipad, j'allume mon mac, je branche mon Ipad et je fais une sauvegarde itune
Maintenant : J'arrive chez moi, j'allume mon mac et mes données sont synchronisées sur mon mac


Sauf qu&#8217;avant ce que je faisais sur mon Ipad restait confidentiel et je pouvais le copier directement sur mon mac sans risques
Maintenant ça va sur un serveur obscure ou les données sont peut être utilisées à n importe quoi d'autre.

Superbe ....
ca c'est une avancée....


Mieux, mes photos pourries de la journée vont sur mon mac ....


----------



## Cédric74 (17 Octobre 2011)

Pour Pages, effectivement c'est pas encore un progrès. Pour le reste, la synchro via Icloud ou Wifi me simplifie quand même la vie, même si effectivement c'était pas si compliqué avant. Pour Ical, contacts, rappels, ça se fait tout seul. Pour les apps, les documents, musique ça se fait aussi facilement par wifi (Ipad débranché chez moi, j'ai pas compris). Je pense qu'on va s'habituer à ne plus s'occuper de la synchro.


----------



## tib51 (18 Octobre 2011)

Même entre pages iPad et pages iPhone, configuré sur le même compte iCloud, lorsque je crée un document sur pages iPad, il n'apparaît pas sur pages iPhone.... C'est bizarre, je savais que ça ne fonctionnait pas entre iPad/iPhone et pages Mac, mais que ça ne fonctionne pas entre iPad et iPhone, c'est quand même étrange!!!:rose:


----------



## rvincent54 (20 Octobre 2011)

tib51 a dit:


> Même entre pages iPad et pages iPhone, configuré sur le même compte iCloud, lorsque je crée un document sur pages iPad, il n'apparaît pas sur pages iPhone.... C'est bizarre, je savais que ça ne fonctionnait pas entre iPad/iPhone et pages Mac, mais que ça ne fonctionne pas entre iPad et iPhone, c'est quand même étrange!!!:rose:



Salut

Effectivement le problème que tu soulèves est étrange??

Pour ma part, contrairement à toi,  aucun soucis de mise à jour entre un document créé sous ipad et une lecture du même document sous iphone. Par contre cela vient peut être du format d'enregistrement  : pdf, word, pages??
Moi je sauvegarde tout en ".pages"

Pour ce qui est de la compatibilité de mise à jour via wifi entre pagesIOS et pagesOSX et bien c'est vrai que c'est très décevant! attendons de voir si dans les mois à venir les mis à jour vont résoudre ce fâcheux problème???


----------



## RomanoPingu (23 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,

je suis dans le même cas que vous : après la keynote d'apple sur l'ios5 et icloud, je pensais que mes documents pages allaient faire comme mes photos :

photos : je prends une photo avec mon iphone, la photo se retrouve (sous condition de connexion internet bien évidemment) sur mon ipad et dans iphoto sur mon mac automatiquement, sans aucune manipulation.

Or, pour les documents pages, lorsque je tape un cours sur mon ipad, je le retrouve bien automatiquement sur mon iphone, mais sur le mac, je suis obligé de passer par internet et la page icloud.com, de télécharger le document, de le modifier et de le ré-héberger sur la page web d'icloud pour le retrouver sur l'ipad.

Autant dire que je vais continuer d'utiliser dropbox & co encore très longtemps.
Mais au final, j'ai loupé une étape qui simplifie tout (comme pour les photos) ou c'est juste que chez apple, on a parfois de bonnes idées, mais pas toujours ?

Merci


----------



## stéphane83 (24 Octobre 2011)

RomanoPingu a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> je suis dans le même cas que vous : après la keynote d'apple sur l'ios5 et icloud, je pensais que mes documents pages allaient faire comme mes photos :
> 
> ...



Peut être attendre une mise à jour de la suite iWork pour Mac.
C'est déjà bien de pouvoir récupérer ses documents sur un navigateur.


----------



## RomanoPingu (24 Octobre 2011)

oué mais sans vouloir jouer le blasé de la vie, ça casse pas trois pates à un canard : dropbox le fait aussi bien.


----------



## stéphane83 (24 Octobre 2011)

RomanoPingu a dit:


> oué mais sans vouloir jouer le blasé de la vie, ça casse pas trois pates à un canard : dropbox le fait aussi bien.



Oui en effet, mais attendons de voir iCloud se développer.
Ce service est à peine effectif, donc d'ici quelques mois je pense qu'il a de beaux jours devant lui.


----------



## lemarseillais23 (17 Mars 2012)

Plus le temps passe, plus je trouve icloud totalement bidon... Je m'explique, j'ai un mba, mbp, iphone, et ipad, et le meilleur moyen de synchroniser les documents entre mes différents appareils reste...DROPBOX!!!

  Je viens de prendre pages pour mon macbook, vu que je l'utilisais sur mes appareils iOS, et là, stupeur, impossible d'ouvrir des docs créés sur ipad!!! Non mais elle est où l'utilité la dedans?
   Je ne veux pas faire mon rabat joie, ou l'anti apple (tout est apple est chez moi) mais la, la pilule a du mal à passer, pour moi icloud n'est qu'un Dropbox au rabais, il ne manquerait plus que windows 8 enfonce OSx, et après une bonne dizaine d'année, je quitterai sans scrupule l'univers d'apple.

  Bon, c'était un coup de gueule, c'est vrai, j'aime mon ipad 3, mon iphone 4s, etc... mais avec leur stratégie de communication apple nous fait croire que ce qu'ils nous proposent devient indispensable...hors, la réalité est tout autre... Dommage que steve jobs ne soit plus la, je continue d'acheter les nouveautés, mais je ne serai plus aussi mouton qu'auparavant... 

  J'attends la prochaine révolution/véritable innovation....utile et fonctionnelle avec impatience


----------



## itOtO (17 Mars 2012)

Et oui! l'iOSisation de OSX ce n'est pas le portage des notifications, de notes ou du launchpad, mais simplement le fait que maintenant OSX c'est comme iOS, une nouvelle version tout les ans, et des implémentation de fonctions non finies... 

Nouveau OSX Lion, on vous mets l'intégration iCloud, mais en fait pour avoir l'intégration totale il faudra attendre Moutain Lion (pareil pour airplay...). 

Bon la ou ça passe pas trop mal c'est que Lion étant sortie l'été dernier, avec une version sans trop de bugs 6 mois plus tard qui vaut le coup de se mettre à jour, ça fait que 6 mois d'attente pour avoir la deuxième partie des fonctions avec Moutain Lion (qui devrait être moins boguée que Lion! Enfin j'espère...)


----------

